# We meet our son tomorrow!



## clo76 (Oct 9, 2013)

I can't believe I'm saying this, we finally meet our son tomorrow! The last 3 years have been all worth it! I feel sick with nerves, I know I won't be able to keep my emotions in check tomorrow morning, I'm a cryer!!! I don't want lo to think he has upset me. It's just for 2 hours tomorrow, we're then going out for a meal because it's my birthday today and we haven't done much due to sorting out lo's bedroom! 

I'm finally a mummy!! Xxx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ah congrats Clo. How exciting! I hope you enjoy every second.


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

congratulations x


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Yay!! How old? How long are intros? X


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

How exciting - enjoy meeting your lo and your birthday celebrations!


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Enjoy every second    Xx


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhh  . Cute  .  Have a great first meet  

X


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Congrats!! Happy first meeting. Enjoy mummy   x


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Fantastic, enjoy every moment and don't forget your camera! Oh and I'm a cryer but didn't cry once, I just couldn't stop grinning the whole time, its amazing, I was actually just looking at some pics of our intros that started only 3 weeks ago this Tuesday and thinking our lo looks like a completely different little boy already just by the change of setting etc I guess, he's wonderful and the best thing thats ever happened to us just as your lo will be to you xx


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Enjoy every moment!


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

I am so excited for you! Have a brilliant day tomorrow and enjoy every second xx


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

What a fab birthday present! Soon he will be home with you. Xx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Makes me emotional thinking about it for you on your behalf!  As a cryer, I do wonder how that moment will be..... It's momentous!

Enjoy your first day of the rest of your lives lovely xx


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Have the best day


----------



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

That is the best birthday present ever....congrats we cant wait to hear more xxx


----------



## Mouseycat (Oct 25, 2011)

Enjoy every minute if it


----------

